# برنامج orcad 10



## طالبة المعرفه (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم زملائى
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
أريد المساعدة فى الحصول على برنامجorcad 10
وشكرا


----------



## خالد ماهر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا المنتدى به نسخة ORCAD 10.5
www.ptc2.com
وهذا رابط سيدخلك مباشرة على الصفحه الموجود بها البرنامج
http://www.ptc2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=997&highlight=orcad
ربما تحتاجين للتسجيل في المنتدى أولا ليمكنك تحميل البرنامج
يمكنك أيضا عمل بحث في المنتدى عن orcad ستجدين أشياء اخرى مفيدة

اذا كان عندك كتاب او tutorial عن برنامج ORCAD فارجو منك عرضه هنا كي تعم الفائده

*ملحوظه: أنا لم أجرب تحميل البرنامج ولا أعرف هل تعمل هذه الروابط أم لا*


----------



## خالد ماهر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

وجدت هذا الرابط في المنتدى هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37759&highlight=orcad


----------

